# good speaker @ Rs 2000 and ..



## reddragon (May 3, 2006)

I am going to buy a good speaker within Rs 2000 . so suggest  something . Can I get a 4.1 speaker within this price ?* also suggest me a Good TV tunar card within Rs 2000 . *


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 3, 2006)

You can certainly get 4.1 channel speaker within this budget but not Creative,Altec or any such good brands. But if u want to buy 2.1 speaker then get the Creative 2500 (2.1) costs around 1.8K
I would suggest that u get a good 2.1 channel or 5.1 channel speaker instead of 4.1
Recently I purchased Altec ATP3 (2.1) for 3100/- and u must hear to believe the sound quality.
For 5.1 I would suggest Creative 5200, excellent sound quality and value for money, may cost around 4.5K to 5K.
No idea of quality of tv tuner card but one of my friends has Mercury tv tuner card and according to him it is good.


----------



## 47shailesh (May 5, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a good speaker within Rs 2000 . so suggest  something . Can I get a 4.1 speaker within this price ?* also suggest me a Good TV tunar card within Rs 2000 . *


   if u want something under 2k i wud suggest u 2 go for frontec-JIL 4.1, it wud cost u arround 1700 and cums with a FM tunner so u can enjoy radio too. JIL has decent voice and is better than most of speakers in this budget.  reagrding TV tunner Iwud suggest u 2 go for external tv tunner from pinnacle. it offers recording, and comes with bunddled s\w and loads of inbuilt feature to lure u. though u have 2 shell out some xtra pennies.


----------



## Serious_Dude (May 6, 2006)

hey frontech JIL series speakers rock even at high boss unlike creative and altec

*Frontech Sub-Woofer System (2.1) - 2580W - *

*Rs 1995*

*www.andhraonline.com/images/products/large/jil1803.jpg*www.andhraonline.com/images/products/large/jil1803.jpg

*www.andhraonline.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_127_132_298&products_id=2208&id=529eee80b1dc23ad52c457d314df63e4

DOnt ever take INTEX low end models

go for altec or frontech


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a good speaker within Rs 2000 . so suggest  something . Can I get a 4.1 speaker within this price ?* also suggest me a Good TV tunar card within Rs 2000 . *



if you want quality sound add another 800 hundred and you can get creative inspire 4.1.


----------



## reddragon (May 6, 2006)

ya   now I am thinking about Altec lansing 2.1 ATP3  thats for Rs 3k  but if I add 1 k more then it will be 5.1 speaker . I am thinking about AL because it got more vote over creative


----------



## suave_guy (May 8, 2006)

definately altec is a better brand overall...but since there's a limited budget here so i wud suggest you to go for logitech x-230 2.1 speaker

its definately better than creative 2.1 and as good as altec ATP3....infact  x-230 has slightly better frequency response coz its based on relatively new technolgy whereas ATP3 is in the market for the last 5 years and showing its age now...
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/IN/EN,CRID=2173,CONTENTID=9066

ENjoy...


----------



## reddragon (May 8, 2006)

whats the exact price of this logitech x-230 ??  and  is it THX certified speaker?( i heard most  logitech speakers r THX ...that will make it costly  ...anyway  )


----------



## suave_guy (May 8, 2006)

no its not THX certified otherwise it wud have been costly

price can be b/w 2-2.5K, but you might have to search a bit for these speakers as its not still that common...

ENjoy...


----------



## phatratt (May 8, 2006)

u can get any frontech or mercury 4.1 for u'r budget.these speakers are "built for price".when it comes to performance,bothe are of them are not upto the mark,try to increasing the volume above 50% distortion ruins everything.I would prefer creative or altec.Problem with creative is the output they give is quiet low compared to other manufacturers but clarity,build quality is pretty good

Always judge the speakers by RMS value not PMPO.


----------



## reddragon (May 8, 2006)

No  i have fixed my mind with Altec lansing  or  Creative....................I am incresing my budget upto 3.5k


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys Iam looking for good quality speakers.

2.1 doesn't matter to me but it should sound great. I listen to a lot of rock and classical music so you know what Iam expecting out of it. Guys tell from your personal experiences and not from any media sources

My budget is 1.5k.Please for godsake don't suggest me Intex or mercury.
Gracias


----------



## suave_guy (May 8, 2006)

@reddgragon....well mate for 3.5k u can definately go for altec atp3 now, u'll be more than happy with its performance...but keep in mind that they are aging now and you might have to look for better speakers in future specially if you love balanced low frequency(deep resonating bass) respone which blends well with the whole midrange+highrange sound spectrum frequency response

@kaustav....honestly if you want to avoid mercury and frontechs than u'll have to avoid low budget also(sorry if i sounded rude)
i really dont have much to advice you here, all i can say is that you can opt for altec 121i available for arnd 1.3k, audio quality is above average and it gives you option to control treble(considering that u like rock and classical music)

ENjoy...


----------



## phatratt (May 8, 2006)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Hey guys Iam looking for good quality speakers.
> 
> 2.1 doesn't matter to me but it should sound great. I listen to a lot of rock and classical music so you know what Iam expecting out of it. Guys tell from your personal experiences and not from any media sources
> 
> ...



1.5K??then how about creative SBS series 2.1.Am having one.Great sound,but lacks low frequency bass,high frequence punch.but u can make it sound by using winamp coupled with jammix u will get great bass output.Clarity is pretty good upto 75-80%volume after that it goes hara-kiri.output of the woofer is around 11W Rms and speakers is around 2.5-3W RMS.Compared this to mercury its output is around 24wRMS,poor build quality,has great bass (hi-frequency)punch,loses out the clarity.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2006)

I have no prob with frontech but i simply avoid mercury and especially Intex.

@phatratt:
How much does it cost?? 75% is absolutely fine since I don't want to turn notorious in my nieghbourhood.


----------



## phatratt (May 9, 2006)

creative sbs 2.1 costs around 1.4k or lesser.I brought this speakers 18months back for 1.5k.


----------



## sagar_coolx (May 9, 2006)

i bought sbs 2.1 for 1.3k 1 month back
sometimes,the bass becomes irritating,because the speakers tend to lose control.
but if u dont plan to listen music across rooms,thi is definitely very good for the price it comes.i like it. when i bougt it,i didnt expect it to perform so well. also look for creative inspire 2.1 i suppose they ratail around rs 1800


----------



## Nitin_Tyagi (May 14, 2006)

I would sujjest you to buy a good 2.1 speaker system at the price tag of under 2000 because you can get a nice 2.1 speaker system from creative or altec at this price. but if you want 4.1 speaker system then go for Mercury. However if you want to have a decent surround no speaker can give it to you which is under 2000. I would advice you to increase your budjet and you may *buy CREATIVE PCWORKS(5.1) AT Rs-3300 Which i know has excellent sound quality at moderate price.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Everone who wants to get his wish fulfilled has to dig deeper and deeper into his pocket.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I see RED DRAGON increasing his budjet to 3.5K so go on man Get it!*


----------



## reddragon (May 14, 2006)

is it ?   well  what is the diff between  CREATIVE PCWORKS(5.1)  and creative inspire ???????????


----------



## Nitin_Tyagi (May 15, 2006)

Creative PC works has a lower wattage as compared to Creative inspire but the sound quality has no flaw. And is cheaper.


----------

